# Access - VBA - Steuerelemente dynamisch erzeugen



## BitMan (3. Mai 2006)

Hi all,

weis hier jemand ob ich mit Access Steuerelemente dynamisch erzeugen kann?

Beispiel:
leeres Form hat ein Onload-Event welches eine Textbox erzeugt, die nur durch die OnLoad-Ereignis-Prozedur erzeugt wird!



> sub laden()
> TextBox ob = new TextBox()
> ob.eigenschaften (größe, Position, etc)
> end sub



Das ist in etwa syntaktisch ein Aufbau wie ich den unter c# erzeugen würde!

thx, BitMan


----------

